# Is DLNA even on the radar?



## CubsWin (Mar 20, 2010)

Has anyone heard anything about whether DLNA support will be added to the Premiere? I'm looking to stream PlayOn.tv and am hopeful that I may be able to do so through my TiVo at some point. Have there been any hints whatsoever that DLNA may be coming?


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

No idea. I just use streambaby though.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Any networked box should definitely have DLNA support, its becoming a standard feature. It's pretty pathetic that Tivo doesn't.


----------



## chemosh6969 (Jan 7, 2007)

ferrumpneuma said:


> But we can't even get a "no".


Probably because it can't be ruled out in the future. It would make no sense to claim no unless that was the case.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

ferrumpneuma said:


> We can't even get a "We're not working on it and have no plan to in the foreseeable future".:up::up::up:


What would the upside of such a statement be?


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

CubsWin said:


> Has anyone heard anything about whether DLNA support will be added to the Premiere? I'm looking to stream PlayOn.tv and am hopeful that I may be able to do so through my TiVo at some point. Have there been any hints whatsoever that DLNA may be coming?


DLNA was spotted tossing grappling hooks onto the walls of the ivory tower... 

- Rich


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

ferrumpneuma said:


> ...Why don't they make a statement about what IS on the radar?...


Um, a little thing called competition maybe?


----------



## cranbers (Apr 2, 2010)

orangeboy said:


> Um, a little thing called competition maybe?


Who the cable company's dvrs? They could care less about that sort of feature. They obviously feel no such competition from tivo. Anything else already supports dlna, ps3 etc.

But yeah if they could integrate that so you can play your media server content which should be a no brainer.

But given the fact the premiere has been in development, one would assume since the s3 was released in late 2006, thats 3 years and they can't even release what they have in a finished state.

What they have been doing for the last 3 years? Eh, white boarding new features they will implement some day after they go bankrupt? That's all I can think of.

Good thing they don't have any real competition other then the cable companies basic functionality year round heaters that cost 18 dollars a month. If some big company that does this on the side as a hobby business like google comes around. I think its over the moment its released and it will be free no doubt. (they seem to be doing it in every other market, why not tv)?

But that's just my opinion. Toguh to be a company like this that has one and only product and one and only business model.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

ferrumpneuma said:


> Tivo staff had their feelings hurt here so they will not clarify either way.


that statement is ridiculous.
First - TiVo rep had a few years old video thrown at them over an out of date argument over mcards in the S3. Clearly anything said in a public forum would be seen as fit to use against them for years to come. Given the very hostile nature of that encounter by the customer/poster it was only smart to simply not say anything more in this forum. The poster is the one who should be raked over the coals for denying the community contact with TiVo reps. Follow the quote in my sig if you want to see how it actually went down.
Second - DLNA would be a strategic item for TiVo and could likely be involved in negotiations with 3 parties like playOn (if any are happening, I have no idea). To state anything publicly on it unless it was to note a completed timeline for delivery would be a bad business move.



ferrumpneuma said:


> It may add clarity to TiVos direction. That would be goodwill from Tivo for it's end users even if it is not what we want to hear. Why don't they make a statement about what IS on the radar?


 CEO Rogers spoke at length with Cnet on nay questions Cnet wanted to ask. Cnet asked its readers to propose questions - I do not think DLNA made that list. anyhow Rogers did indeed speak about what is on the radar - may not be what you wanted to hear but it is what Cnet readers wanted to hear. It is linked in coffeehouse forum



ferrumpneuma said:


> I'll just keep my expectations from Tivo very, very low.


if DLNA was really your overriding concer you would use Moxi which does support it - that way they did not have to work out actual deals with Netflix and so forth.


----------



## ldobson (Jan 18, 2004)

Honestly, there are already ways of streaming media to the Tivo, while it would be nice to have, I have found that many DNLA implimentations dont support many of the codecs I use of a daily basis anyhow, even though they should.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

ferrumpneuma said:


> Was "that" thread really TiVopony's last post on this forum? That IS ridiculous.


I see the difference in the two statements - time was though that a TiVo rep would not have been 'grilled' and a 3 or 4 year old video of oral comments at a trade show used to accuse him of "not telling the truth".

Do you see the difference between 
"hey, you said at the trade show for the S3 prototype that Mcard would be used when available. The S3 still can not use it. What is the deal with that, I am an unhappy customer because of this"
and
"TiVo did not promise mCard for S3"
"so you never said it would be there? Well I have a video proving you are not telling the truth!"

in the first a dialog should happen and TiVo deals with the miss on Mcard for expensive S3.
In the second the poster is clearly just wanting to rant on TiVo rep and a smart person would not bite at the bait, let alone someone who represents a company, even unofficially.

So the facts clearly show that the poster was to blame for the community losing a great contact with TiVo inc. Follow the quote in my sig and judge for yourself. Note also that the thread had nothing to do with the S3 and the poster just jumped on a small comment to push his agenda to the detriment of the community.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

ferrumpneuma said:


> They should be held accountable for claims made.


TiVo inc. never made any claim that the S3 would use Mcard. Since the Mcard was not even out at the time it would be hard for them to do so.

All TiVo rep did at a trade show was forget to add in "barring technical difficulties" each time he talked about it in an informal video interview on a trade show floor. Most kind of realize "barring tech difficulty" is implied in any technology that is not released yet.

So sure TiVo messed up on the original S3 and some folks dropped a lot of cash on that S3. Understandable to be upset. Is that making it OK to grill a TiVo rep who is *helping* other folks with a Premiere issue? Absolutely not.


----------



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

ferrumpneuma said:


> That is really the shame of it all. The steaming pile that the premier is it is still the best, most reliable, fully featured DVR available.


Users of media center might disagree with you on that .


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

ZeoTiVo said:


> If DLNA was really your overriding concern, you would use Moxi which does support it - that way they did not have to work out actual deals with Netflix and so forth ...


Does Netflix via PlayON support HD streams?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

ferrumpneuma said:


> Tivo staff had their feelings hurt here so they will not clarify either way.


They didn't "have their feelings hurt" they were viciously and blatantly attacked in a thread where it was inappropriate, if I were them I wouldn't come back either. The behavior of the attackers was completely uncalled for and not the way I would hope TCF folks behave in public in the real world.

Diane


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

and unforunately this place is more like the wild west these days.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Yep. It's sad that some people simply don't know how to behave themselves in a public forum.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

gweempose said:


> Does Netflix via PlayON support HD streams?


No.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

ZeoTiVo said:


> that statement is ridiculous.
> First - TiVo rep had a few years old video thrown at them over an out of date argument over mcards in the S3. Clearly anything said in a public forum would be seen as fit to use against them for years to come. Given the very hostile nature of that encounter by the customer/poster it was only smart to simply not say anything more in this forum. The poster is the one who should be raked over the coals for denying the community contact with TiVo reps. Follow the quote in my sig if you want to see how it actually went down.


:up:


----------



## thespacepope72 (Jan 25, 2005)

A S3 with DLNA would be the best thing to happen to TV since TiVo invented the DVR.


----------



## cydeweyz (Mar 15, 2010)

sethjvm said:


> A S3 with DLNA would be the best thing to happen to TV since TiVo invented the DVR.


+1 I would actually be able to turn my PS3 off :up:


----------

